# Hello, new mouse owner looking to do my best



## sgillespie31 (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi,

I am in Canada... named Stacey, with two little girls. One is a year old named Fantomah and one is younger, about 4 weeks named Tornado.

I am seeking some advice on their introduction so please see my thread on that if you think you can help!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome to you


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome


----------

